# Can i sublimate on Spun Poly Twill?



## customprintsplus (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to print on some aprons for a potential customer. The place I was looking at for aprons say that they are made from Spun Poly Twill. Adjustable Bib Apron, 32 inch, 2 Pockets. Guaranteed to last twice as long as competitors poly cotton blends - High Quality Restaurant Supplies from KNG

Can I use these for sublimation?
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, so long as they are not PVC coated, which, they don't appear to be. Nice find!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can sublimate on ANY material that is 100% polyester and white...or some light pastel like vaporware


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

It should work, but let me warn you about the product itself! I purchased the Adjustable Bib Apron, 27 inch, 3 Pockets. Guaranteed to last twice as long as competitors poly cotton blends - High Quality Restaurant Supplies from KNG when we had our restaurant. They may be stain resistant, but they are NOT grease resistant, grease will leave a residue that will not come out. They also pill up and collect all sorts of lint/hair/etc... really bad after washing them.


----------



## customprintsplus (Jul 18, 2008)

debz1959 said:


> It should work, but let me warn you about the product itself! I purchased the Adjustable Bib Apron, 27 inch, 3 Pockets. Guaranteed to last twice as long as competitors poly cotton blends - High Quality Restaurant Supplies from KNG when we had our restaurant. They may be stain resistant, but they are NOT grease resistant, grease will leave a residue that will not come out. They also pill up and collect all sorts of lint/hair/etc... really bad after washing them.


Thanks for the info. Any suggestions on other aprons?
Thanks again!


----------



## customprintsplus (Jul 18, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> you can sublimate on ANY material that is 100% polyester and white...or some light pastel like vaporware


Santa Rosa huh? I just moved from there last November. Grew up there, lived in Rincon Valley. Do you have a business there?


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Tanner,
KNG has a nice apron, if you like poly. Polyester will burn rapidly if exposed to high heat and flames. Not good in a kitchen area. Their are some great american apron companies who make aprons with a twill 65% cotton 35% poly. If you want a high quality garment look for something in the 7.5 oz range. This weight apron made from a quality fabric from Mt Vernon mills will last a long time and your customers will be back for more.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Try these...

Aprons for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com


----------



## customprintsplus (Jul 18, 2008)

nascarbob said:


> Hey Tanner,
> KNG has a nice apron, if you like poly. Polyester will burn rapidly if exposed to high heat and flames. Not good in a kitchen area. Their are some great american apron companies who make aprons with a twill 65% cotton 35% poly. If you want a high quality garment look for something in the 7.5 oz range. This weight apron made from a quality fabric from Mt Vernon mills will last a long time and your customers will be back for more.


I guess you dont even bother reading posts you just look for the keyword "Apron" and then spam. I will make sure to let everyone I know not to buy from your website. Ok?


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

customprintsplus said:


> I guess you dont even bother reading posts you just look for the keyword "Apron" and then spam. I will make sure to let everyone I know not to buy from your website. Ok?


First off, tell everyone, but refer them to this post. I do not do sublimation, so I'm not sure if I missed something. I think it can be done on a 65/35 twill with good results.

I have been contributing to this forum in many other post, please read.

I have been in the restaurant buiss, for 18yrs +. I had a girl working for me years ago who got severely burnt due to a 100% poly apron. The apron caught on fire and she could not get it off because of the strap and the tie. It was a very bad moment. This is etched into my memory. I will tell everyone I can about this. Not just the aprons but all 100% poly clothing as well. 

Sorry if it offended you. But I stand behind my comment, and DO NOT recommend any polyester for the kitchen areas. Even if the customer states they are not for that, you may have liability if that ever happens. 

If you do not trust me, please test one for yourself. Look at what happens to poly, when you press it on a hot setting. Spun poly being much softer feeling, is worse. 

I go as far as checking all the clothes my nieces and nephews have before they wear them.

This is just my experience and my .02.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Tanner, 

A video from you-tube. I know it is not a twill vs poly test. But it will show how poly burns compared to silk.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxSogWBUeXA[/media]


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

or try one of these...

Apron

http://www.coastalbusiness.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=63

http://www.bestblanks.com/apron.html


----------



## Aprons (Dec 18, 2009)

nascarbob,

I can not find the U-tube video you are referring to. Yes, Spun Poly will burn, but so will cotton and poly/cotton. 

Nearly all industrial laundry companies have switched to 100% spun poly for all their aprons and Chef Coats. There has been no increase in the number of chefs getting burned during this shift.

I am the CEO of KNG and I will do some follow up on this issue and get back with more information later.

Now, for the answer to the original question... Yes, 100% spun poly aprons do sublimate very well. We have several customers that sublimate these aprons with great success. We have one customer that sublimates 100% of the children's aprons with animal scenes. they look great!

Happy sublimating to all of you.


----------



## Aprons (Dec 18, 2009)

As promised I have done some additional research on flammability of fabrics. Nascarbob is correct; 100% polyester does burn better than silk. In fact, silk is right there with wool on the list of flammability (both are great choices if flammability is your only concern). For several other reasons, I don't think wool or silk make great aprons and of the three main choices 100% poly is the least flammable. I googled poly + cotton + Flammability and found lots of articles all of which conclude that Poly/cotton blends are the worst, 100% cotton is second, and 100% polyester is the best. The main reasons are that polyester is more difficult to light and it melts and drips away from the remaining fabric and this helps to self extinguish the fire.

A few articles I found are:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1200/is_v129/ai_4238285/
Flammability
Brantford Fire Department - Fire Marshal - Textile Flammability


----------



## Aprons (Dec 18, 2009)

As promised I have done some additional research on flammability of fabrics. Nascarbob is correct; 100% polyester does burn better than silk. In fact, silk is right there with wool on the list of flammability (both are great choices if flammability is your only concern). For several other reasons, I don't think wool or silk make great aprons and of the three main choices 100% poly is the least flammable. I googled poly + cotton + Flammability and found lots of articles all of which conclude that Poly/cotton blends are the worst, 100% cotton is second, and 100% polyester is the best. The main reasons are that polyester is more difficult to light and it melts and drips away from the remaining fabric and this helps to self extinguish the fire.

A few articles I found are:
The danger of polyester-cotton blends - fabric flammability | Science News | Find Articles at BNET
Flammability
Brantford Fire Department - Fire Marshal - Textile Flammability


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for those links! good info


----------



## customprintsplus (Jul 18, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> you can sublimate on ANY material that is 100% polyester and white...or some light pastel like vaporware


haha! I knew you helped me out before! Thanks again


----------

